# Yellow Labs (petsmart special LOL)



## mekks (Mar 29, 2010)

I picked up 2x yellow labs from petsmart when they where about 1". They are alittle over 2" now

Can anyone tell me what type of yellow labs these are? (are they pure? lions cove ect..)

and can you tell the sex of them? one has a long black bar, the other had one but it is almost gone now.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't think their pure, and there is a strong possibility that they are hybrids. I think these 'all yellow' Labidochromis are line bred specifically for a uniform yellow coloration. However the pair you have look pretty good to me. Looks like a female and male (Female in the top pic).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agreed they are hybrids.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

That's too bad that they're hybrids, such a beautiful yellow!


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

where they spawning in the last pic?


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't think they have to be hybrids. I agree that the all yellow is uncommon, but that coloration could likely be obtained just by breeding for it from Yellow Lab stock, not crosses. Nothing else about the fish suggests a hybrid to me. I think they look like yellow labs that have been selected for no black.

Either way, very nice fish!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

pikayooperdave said:


> I don't think they have to be hybrids. I agree that the all yellow is uncommon, but that coloration could likely be obtained just by breeding for it from Yellow Lab stock, not crosses. Nothing else about the fish suggests a hybrid to me. I think they look like yellow labs that have been selected for no black.


The all yellow/mostly yellow is a known hybrid, created in Asia by crossing Labs and "Red Zebras".


----------



## mekks (Mar 29, 2010)

electyellowdude said:


> where they spawning in the last pic?


TBH im not sure, I think they are still too small to spawn. They def seem to want too though. They ignore the rest of the fish in the tank and follow each other all day.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They do look close to Yellow Labs, but look kinda funny... body shape oddly rounder. As one barely has any black lines in the fin at all, one must suspect that they may be hybrids.

They are colourful, but if they really look like that I would doubt they are pure fish.


----------



## johnnywho (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 1 yellow lab that's all yellow just like yours. Beautiful by probably line bred.


----------



## mekks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I figured these where not pure.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree, the body shape is off, as is the coloring. Pretty, but not full blooded Labs.


----------



## cichlid_forever (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful color.....Hate when I find out a fish I love is a hybrid


----------

